# April Showers Scarf - FREE patt



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

From Purl Bee comes a wonderful Spring accessory. Just about the time we start to pack up winter clothes for storage, we are pulling out containers of warm weather clothing. Lighter weight scarves are much more practicle now, and what better way to herald April than with a new project? The sheen of this yarn is very lustrous a rich shade of turquoise. And, I'm a sucker for any kind of open-lace work.

http://www.purlbee.com/april-showers-scarf/


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## Pittsy (Jan 4, 2013)

Beautiful scarf. Love the color!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Very pretty..Love the color..


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Unfortunately the lacey lamb yarn is no longer available. I wonder how it would look n a Mad-tosh fingering weight?


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

While you are on the purlbee website take a look at as many of the other projects as you have time for.......fabulous work.....I've made many of them...love them!!!
julie


----------



## MargieA (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi, I have just begun knitting this scarf for my daughter. I am using Cascade Ultra Pima in a green. It is an easy pattern and fun to knit. Margie


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This is a gorgeous scarf! Thank you for the link!


----------



## pjknitty (Jan 26, 2011)

Beautiful! They have a lot of really nice scarf patterns on their website, but this is one of my favorite and has been on my to do list for a long time. Seeing it again has inspired me; thank you!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

As long as you are close to gauge, I imagine it wouldn't matter what you used. With a scarf, gauge can fluctuate. However, since this scarf is eventually going to end up on someone's neck skin, it should be of a soft yarn. Note: 100% Mohair is NOT soft, although it looks like it should be. Maybe some mohair (of better quality apparently than what I've been using) is softer. Haven't found one yet. I'm wondering if baby yarns would be soft. Angora would be wonderful but fearfully expensive. Still, a scarf is worn a lot over many years, so that might be a good investment in your comfort and warmth.


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

LadyBecket said:


> This is a gorgeous scarf! Thank you for the link!


Ditto

:thumbup:


----------

